# Nuclear Power Cycle Information



## M.E. Nebraska (Jan 29, 2008)

I am currently studying to take the P.E. in April and selecting the Thermo/Fluids Depth. Studying through the MERM, the Nuclear Power Cycle has no equations or information to help solve problems. However when I did the Practice Problems that came with the MERM, there were questions with Nuclear specifc equations. Are we expected to have some sort of Nuclear Reference Material or should I just move on and forget about this section?


----------



## Sschell (Jan 29, 2008)

I took MD and there was definately no Nuclear stuff on it.

I just checked the NCEES website and it does not mention Nuke for any part of the theermo/fluids either... http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/pe..._exam_specs.pdf

I would guess at most there would be one general question (probably relating more to the heat transfer side of Nuclear energy). My advice, move on and come back if you have time later!


----------



## M.E. Nebraska (Jan 29, 2008)

sschellhase said:


> I took MD and there was definately no Nuclear stuff on it.
> I just checked the NCEES website and it does not mention Nuke for any part of the theermo/fluids either... http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/pe..._exam_specs.pdf
> 
> I would guess at most there would be one general question (probably relating more to the heat transfer side of Nuclear energy). My advice, move on and come back if you have time later!



That is what I was thinking too. Thanks for your time.


----------

